# Pedigree certificate to follow?



## Tarar50 (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought my partner a BSH (as in my profile pic) back in October as an early xmas present, the breeder had 3 kittens left, the one I bought was fully vaccinated and microchipped and she said that she would sent all our details off and we would get the pedigree in the post?? I am not too bothered about the paperwork as she is adorable and we do not intend to breed or show her etc... However I would rather have it if she has got it and obviously as I paid as much as I did for her!

The other 2 kittens she had were not registered, vaccinated or microchipped and considerably cheaper! 

I am a little concerned as I still haven't had her paperwork through? Is this normal?? 


Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## jackano1 (Oct 18, 2010)

I am not sure if it is normal for the paperwork to follow.

Why dont you contact the breeder where you got her from and chase it up you may need to show your vet the vaccination details.

Hopefully someone that has more knowledge than me will be along soon to help you.

Janex


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Have you contacted the breeder? How much did you pay for the kitten and why were the other kittens not registered?


----------



## Tarar50 (Jan 20, 2011)

I paid £400 for her, I do have her vaccination book (which also had details of her flea and worm treatment) and microchip paperwork, I also got the Petplan 4 weeks free insurance etc and a royal canin wallet with vouchers etc. I have no idea why the others were not registered... She seemed genuine and I had the last kitten of the litter as she was going to keep her to breed but then changed her mind... I will give her a ring, just wondered if it was normal to take this long!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Mmmn sounds a bit suss to me. At the very least you should have got the cat's pedigree certificate when you collected her. If she hadn't registered the kitten at the time of you getting her she has had plenty of time since to do it - if she is registering her with GCCF then generally registrations come through in 2-3 weeks so you should have had it by now. Some breeders may hold back the pink slip until they have seen proof of neutering but if she was going to do that she should have told you at the outset.

I would contact her again and ask her where the pink slip is! 

If the breeder is registered with the GCCF then you could make a complaint but I would give her the opportunity to explain why you haven't had it, first.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tarar50 said:


> I paid £400 for her, I do have her vaccination book (which also had details of her flea and worm treatment) and microchip paperwork, I also got the Petplan 4 weeks free insurance etc and a royal canin wallet with vouchers etc. I have no idea why the others were not registered... She seemed genuine and I had the last kitten of the litter as she was going to keep her to breed but then changed her mind... I will give her a ring, just wondered if it was normal to take this long!


Tbh, I have a moggie and also have his vaccination log, his microchip certificate, which came with 4 weeks petplan insurance, and the royal canin starter pack thing is something most breeders can get I think?

Let us know what she says when you contact her! Good luck.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

HMMMMMMMMMMmmmmm that sounds very weird!!

Has she been neutered yet? most breeders wont send out paperwork until you have sent proof of neutering, should be done at 5-6months.

although why she would have 1 kittens fully vac and regged and 2 not??? doesnt sound right to me!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Tarar50 said:


> I bought my partner a BSH (as in my profile pic) back in October as an early xmas present, the breeder had 3 kittens left, the one I bought was fully vaccinated and microchipped and she said that she would sent all our details off and we would get the pedigree in the post?? I am not too bothered about the paperwork as she is adorable and we do not intend to breed or show her etc... However I would rather have it if she has got it and obviously as I paid as much as I did for her!
> 
> The other 2 kittens she had were not registered, vaccinated or microchipped and considerably cheaper!
> 
> ...


Hi, do you mean the pedigree certificate or the registration slip, ie: the pink slip from the GCCF?

I have 3 pedigree cats, I was issued with a pedigree certificate for all of them when I went to pick them up, and also had the pink GCCF registration slip with my first 2 cats; the GCCF slip for my 3rd cat was sent in the post to me about 7-10 days after I brought him home.

I've heard of the GCCF having a bit of a backlog in the past with registrations, but not for over 3 months  I would get in contact with the breeder and also with the GCCF to see if the breeder has actually sent off to register your kitten. I think I would have suspicions and to be honest, I wouldn't have waited this long to follow it up as it seems odd that the breeder said not all of the kittens are registered 

So, in answer to your question, I do not believe it is normal from an 'ethical breeder'. Good luck with getting this sorted out


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> Tbh, I have a moggie and also have his vaccination log, his microchip certificate, which came with 4 weeks petplan insurance, and the royal canin starter pack thing is something most breeders can get I think?
> 
> Let us know what she says when you contact her! Good luck.


well anyone can do the free insurance, the RC kitten pack, well, you have to have X amount of queens and buy a heck of alot of food from them!!

vac & microchip again anyone can do this just go to the vet


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> Hi, do you mean the pedigree certificate or the registration slip, ie: the pink slip from the GCCF?
> 
> I have 3 pedigree cats, I was issued with a pedigree certificate for all of them when I went to pick them up, and also had the pink GCCF registration slip with my first 2 cats; the GCCF slip for my 3rd cat was sent in the post to me about 7-10 days after I brought him home.
> 
> ...


my last litter took over 3 months to reg, and this one has so far taken 6 weeks, no sign of anything coming back yet!!

so it can take ages lol!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> my last litter took over 3 months to reg, and this one has so far taken 6 weeks, no sign of anything coming back yet!!
> 
> so it can take ages lol!


I'm surprised at that TB as when contacting the GCCF about registration (unrelated to my cats) they assured me they never take *that* long. I guess it's down to who you speak to on that day 

I would still get in contact with both the breeder and the GCCF in this instance.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> I'm surprised at that TB as when contacting the GCCF about registration (unrelated to my cats) they assured me they never take *that* long. I guess it's down to who you speak to on that day
> 
> I would still get in contact with both the breeder and the GCCF in this instance.


lol well im not making it up  some breeders send it off once the kittens are born, thats then 12weeks they have to get it back, i send it off once all the kittens are neutered at 6months.

dunno why it takes so long really!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

The GCCF can take ages to get anything done!!

I think if i didn't have the pink slips by the time my litter were being re-homed, i would be inclined to show the new owner some proof that they had been registered.

This sounds dodgy to me, i would chase it up, good luck!!

Pedigrees are always ready to go when kittens leave here.


----------



## Tarar50 (Jan 20, 2011)

The breeder had two litters, my one was older than the other 2 kittens she was selling as she was 19 weeks, I am not sure how old the other two were. So as far as I am aware she had registered the litter mine was in but not the other. I have emailed her some photos and asked her if there are any problems with her registration and if she needs any details from me... I will give her to the weekend to reply and if not I will phone her... She never mentioned that she needed proof of spaying or any further info when we got the kitten. 

Her story seemed genuine as I say she was intending to keep this particular kitten for showing and breeding, as the rest of the litter had already been homed... So surely if she wasn't registered then she wouldn't of held onto her for longer? She did seem reluctant to let her go and pointed out how she would do well at shows etc... 

I am confused!! I hope she gets back to me soon!! 


Tara x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds weird to me, and not asking for updates or proof of neutering, doesnt sound like acaring breeder, esp with a un reg un vac litter with a reg one??


----------



## Tarar50 (Jan 20, 2011)

is there anywhere I can search to find out if she is a registered breeder?? She was new to it I believe...

Tara


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Tarar50 said:


> is there anywhere I can search to find out if she is a registered breeder?? She was new to it I believe...
> 
> Tara


Do you know if she has a registered Prefix with the GCCF? with regards to paperwork at the very least you should have been given a copy of your cats pedigree when you took the cat/kitten home , she or they have nothing to gain by witholding a pedigree form, good luck with your enquiries ........Chris


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Tarar50 said:


> is there anywhere I can search to find out if she is a registered breeder?? She was new to it I believe...
> 
> Tara


 You could check to make sure they arnt on the suspension list here Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy I cant find a breeder list though 

Hopefully the paperwork got lost in the post with the bad weather, hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

The pink slips can take ages to come through, as I found out  when Cain had a sex change and we had to wait for a new pink slip 

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy there's the prefix page DB, if you click the blue link that says "Registered Prefixes" it opens a PDF of all the registered ones.


----------



## Tarar50 (Jan 20, 2011)

I do not know if she has a registered prefix with gccf, she is on kittenlist.co.uk as a pedigree breeder and has stated she is registered with the gccf, but i guess anybody can put what they want to on there! I shall let u know when I hear from her!

Tara


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

kittenlist doesnt mean anything you can sell mogs on there or even amke up a prefix, so that doesnt really mean anything. although i do like the site, im on there lol  

can you PM me or someone else her name/details? we maybe able to help as a few of us breed british and may have heard of her?

i actually bought my girl from near where you are!


----------



## Slave2Many (May 7, 2010)

Hi There,

I sold a kitten once to the most horrible people ever, I had registered the litter and the price included individual registration which I don't do until the kittens are sold. There were some problems with the owners (won't get into it) and we had the kitten back to us for his safety. They then threatened to do all sorts of things to us if we didn't produce the pink slip as they had been talking to other breeders about us (goodness what kind of lies they were spreading about us.....). 

One problem for them - we are TICA registered and there are no pink slips. Clearly brainwashed, these people refused to believe that their kitten was a pedigree because he was not GCCF registered.

I do know that TICA registrations take forever, especially if the registrations have been sent off by post and sometimes if the kitten is being registered individually, a breeder could honestly forget to do it.

The litter should be registered at the very least regardless of which body they are registered with. But I have sold kittens where I have asked if they want full registration and the owners have told me that it is not required and to save the money. All of the kittens go off with full pedigrees, care sheets, contracts, vaccination cards (to not vaccinate a whole litter at the same time is weird, we vaccinate everyone and quite often don't have owners lined up for them at 9 weeks) and often include food and toys for them in the pack.

I hope the breeder is helpful for you and you get it sorted.

Oh and it shouldn't matter what price you paid :001_cool:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Slave2Many said:


> Hi .
> 
> The litter should be registered at the very least regardless of which body they are registered with. But I have sold kittens where I have asked if they want full registration and the owners have told me that it is not required and to save the money. All of the kittens go off with full pedigrees, care sheets, contracts, vaccination cards (to not vaccinate a whole litter at the same time is weird, we vaccinate everyone and quite often don't have owners lined up for them at 9 weeks) and often include food and toys for them in the pack.
> 
> ...


but they would only save about 10quid? 
alot of people do say to me dont bother sending it, but i still do, thats the gccf though.

p.s. soooooooooooo jealous that you can use lizs cats!! grrrr!!


----------



## Slave2Many (May 7, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> but they would only save about 10quid?
> alot of people do say to me dont bother sending it, but i still do, thats the gccf though.
> 
> p.s. soooooooooooo jealous that you can use lizs cats!! grrrr!!


I know but I think they have pity on me with a newborn and a giant toddler to run around after plus the kitties :lol:

and :thumbup::sneaky2:

I am so excited about getting Jared and Floyd here - silver stunners anyone? Imagine Floyd and Owl getting Marbles - those are kitties to wait for......:thumbsup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Slave2Many said:


> I know but I think they have pity on me with a newborn and a giant toddler to run around after plus the kitties :lol:
> 
> and :thumbup::sneaky2:
> 
> I am so excited about getting Jared and Floyd here - silver stunners anyone? Imagine Floyd and Owl getting Marbles - those are kitties to wait for......:thumbsup:


I WISHHHHHHHH that I I could use QGC Wildcharm Titans Moons... he is my idea of purrrrrrrrfection :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

going to be having my last litters of bens this year...well...maybe next...haha  would love to use flame.....


----------



## Drewa (Dec 26, 2010)

Interesting thread as I am in a similar position to the OP. Got my BSH on the 11 Dec but the only paperwork I was given was the record of his vaccinations and a receipt for his spaying (which I paid extra for, but she had organised). I wondered why I hadn't been given any GCCF stuff or his pedigree (to be honest, being ignorant, I thought they were the same) as my daughter was given her Ragdoll kitten's pedigree when she picked her up at 13 weeks. 

When I collected him and asked the breeder about it, she was quite evasive and muttered something about sending it off and it taking 6 - 12 weeks to come through. I was puzzled though as the kitten was 8 months old (and therefore sold to me more cheaply at £200 than some younger ones she was trying to sell for £350) so I wondered why she hadn't done it when he was much younger. Also she said that "Rubens" was part of his pedigree name as all the litter had been named after Formula 1 drivers and although I didn't have to call him that, I couldn't change it as it had already been registered. My daughter on the other hand bought her kitten 2 weeks before she collected her and was able to choose her pedigree name except for the prefix.

The other thing to take into account is that she kept him for 6 weeks after I paid for him because I was in the process of moving house and didn't want to upset him twice, so why didn't she do it in that time? I am usually much more on the ball than this, but with the stress of the move maybe I wasn't as much as I should have been! Luckily I've just been to see if I could find the receipt she gave me when I paid her and even though its on a scrappy bit of paper I managed not to lose it in the move, which is just as well as it says quite clearly on the bottom "Registration and Pedigree to be collected when picked up". Again, I only glanced at the receipt when she gave it to me and hadn't remembered that when I picked him up, or might have pushed it harder. The receipt also says "British Shorthair Cream Boy" so she was selling him as a pedigree (and anyone looking at him can tell he is). Anyway, I emailed her 2 days ago asking about it all, so we'll see what she has to say before taking it further. 

One other odd thing (or maybe it isn't - you lot can tell me) is that she seemed pretty desperate for me to have his brother who was the only one left from the litter, and even offered him to me for £100 but she would pay for him to be spayed, so in effect £60. I thought she just wanted them to be together but it seems odd when she could have advertised him and got a whole lot more.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Drewa said:


> Interesting thread as I am in a similar position to the OP. Got my BSH on the 11 Dec but the only paperwork I was given was the record of his vaccinations and a receipt for his spaying (which I paid extra for, but she had organised). I wondered why I hadn't been given any GCCF stuff or his pedigree (to be honest, being ignorant, I thought they were the same) as my daughter was given her Ragdoll kitten's pedigree when she picked her up at 13 weeks.
> 
> When I collected him and asked the breeder about it, she was quite evasive and muttered something about sending it off and it taking 6 - 12 weeks to come through. I was puzzled though as the kitten was 8 months old (and therefore sold to me more cheaply at £200 than some younger ones she was trying to sell for £350) so I wondered why she hadn't done it when he was much younger. Also she said that "Rubens" was part of his pedigree name as all the litter had been named after Formula 1 drivers and although I didn't have to call him that, I couldn't change it as it had already been registered. My daughter on the other hand bought her kitten 2 weeks before she collected her and was able to choose her pedigree name except for the prefix.
> 
> ...


well the 'prefix' is owned by the breeder so that is their prefix and you can change or let a buyer pick one as they would have to buy one...lol
but yes i sometimes let people pick a name if i havent alerady done a theme or thought of any.

mine get their paperwork once neutered and i receive vet proof, everyone is happy with this and they all get to see mum/dads pedigree/paperwork/mating cert/etc So I normally send mine off to be regged when the kittens are all 6 months old. I have a system...its easier for me to stick ot it lol 

So she may have just been waiting to sell the cat until regging it? what did she say when you called her about it?

she might have just wanted them to go together, lots of breeders offer discounts if 2 go together, its nice for siblings who are bonded for life and nice for kist to have a friend. was there any reason why she kept them so late to sell?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

> The GCCF can take ages to get anything done!!


Thats no joke, the Gccf can take for ever, I sent registrations off before xmas and still waiting

Phoned them up and they said they have a back log due to the adverse weather before xmas

The only thing they quick at is taking your money.:lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

tellingtails said:


> Thats no joke, the Gccf can take for ever, I sent registrations off before xmas and still waiting
> 
> Phoned them up and they said they have a back log due to the adverse weather before xmas
> 
> The only thing they quick at is taking your money.:lol:


Sent mine off just before Christmas and had them back very promptly :thumbsup: I have to say I've never had any problems with them.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Sent mine off just before Christmas and had them back very promptly :thumbsup: I have to say I've never had any problems with them.


raelly?? sent mine off like the 2nd dec...still not got em back!! called them a few days back to reg another litter they said itll be another 2 weeks for the other litter!!


----------



## Drewa (Dec 26, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> mine get their paperwork once neutered and i receive vet proof, everyone is happy with this and they all get to see mum/dads pedigree/paperwork/mating cert/etc So I normally send mine off to be regged when the kittens are all 6 months old. I have a system...its easier for me to stick ot it lol
> 
> So she may have just been waiting to sell the cat until regging it? What did she say when you called her about it? Was there any reason why she kept them so late to sell?


Well, she arranged the neutering and took him to the vets - I just paid and have a receipt - so she knows for sure that was done. If she was waiting to sell the cat before regging it (I think that's quite reasonable by the way) then why didn't she start the process once I paid her, which was 6 weeks before I collected him? She hasn't replied to my email as yet and it's hopeless phoning her as she's terribly busy and works odd hours. Why she kept them so long to sell? No idea really. When I saw the advert she was really advertising a younger litter of pointed BSHs which is what I thought I wanted until I saw Reuben, and he and his brother were kind of tacked on almost as an afterthought. She's a lovely person but very busy and a bit scatty and although the money is obviously useful I don't think it's the main thing with her.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> raelly?? sent mine off like the 2nd dec...still not got em back!! called them a few days back to reg another litter they said itll be another 2 weeks for the other litter!!


I had simalar response Tb, be another 2 weeks or so that they doing their best to clear the back log.

I have Customer waiting for Pink slip, find it very frustrating sometimes.

Lyemorelynn you must be the lucky one, I have another breeder friend also waiting since xmas for her litters registration slips.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

lymorelynn i agree you must be special lol 

I am very prompt at doing everything and i find the GCCF frustrating!!

TT yes they are very quick to take your money lol. Typical!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Somebody must like me


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Drewa said:


> One other odd thing (or maybe it isn't - you lot can tell me) is that she seemed pretty desperate for me to have his brother who was the only one left from the litter, and even offered him to me for £100 but she would pay for him to be spayed, so in effect £60. I thought she just wanted them to be together but it seems odd when she could have advertised him and got a whole lot more.


That bit doesn't seem at all odd to me. The bottom line is that ktitens effectively pass a "sell by date" in many people's eyes and it is VERY difficult to find buyers for 8 month old kittens. I have literally given them away for the cost of neutering at not much older than this and expect to be doing the same thing again very soon (7 month old blue 3/4 pedigree Asian, anyone?)

Liz


----------



## Akitaowner (Dec 1, 2010)

I hope you get you papers and everything sorted out soon 

Aww thats a shame that kitten have a sell by date.  suppose its like dogs if they are not sold by a certain time they lose the appeal with some people. I would love a cat but my allergy and OH is a dog person


----------



## Drewa (Dec 26, 2010)

lizward said:


> That bit doesn't seem at all odd to me. The bottom line is that ktitens effectively pass a "sell by date" in many people's eyes and it is VERY difficult to find buyers for 8 month old kittens. I have literally given them away for the cost of neutering at not much older than this and expect to be doing the same thing again very soon (7 month old blue 3/4 pedigree Asian, anyone?)
> 
> Liz


Thanks for that Liz - I am very new to all this! I had the sense to realise that 8 month old kittens would cost less than the younger ones - maybe she did well to get £200 out of me then? I didn't really want a tiny kitten for all sorts of reasons so was pleased to get one that was a bit older but still young. The only problem has been that when friends see him they always say in disappointed tones "He's not a kitten, he's a fully grown cat" and I say "He is still a kitten, but they are a big breed" - anyway, I still think of him as a baby so that's all that counts!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Drewa said:


> Thanks for that Liz - I am very new to all this! I had the sense to realise that 8 month old kittens would cost less than the younger ones - maybe she did well to get £200 out of me then? I didn't really want a tiny kitten for all sorts of reasons so was pleased to get one that was a bit older but still young. The only problem has been that when friends see him they always say in disappointed tones "He's not a kitten, he's a fully grown cat" and I say "He is still a kitten, but they are a big breed" - anyway, I still think of him as a baby so that's all that counts!


£200 sounds about right, some people dont drop there prices at all, I know someone with a 15month old bengal still at full price & neutered trying to sell. But some people would rather they just get homes so lower the price, plus its always nice for siblings to go together. they are kittens at that age still, i dont get why people are disapointed if they are slighty bigger? they do get bigger and grow anyway so why does it matter!


----------



## Tarar50 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have just rang the breeder and spoke to her husband as she is out... but apparently there is a delay in registering as one of the males died (I think he means one of the kittens?)... But I will have to ring back later to find out more details from the lady herself.... Leaves me a little worried that one has died as they are now 7 months old :S 

Tara x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Tarar50 said:


> I have just rang the breeder and spoke to her husband as she is out... but apparently there is a delay in registering as one of the males died (I think he means one of the kittens?)... But I will have to ring back later to find out more details from the lady herself.... Leaves me a little worried that one has died as they are now 7 months old :S
> 
> Tara x


Not sure why there is a prob to reg as a male died, you just write that on there? or call and tell them?


----------



## Tarar50 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have spoke to the breeder and it was the sire that died suddenly, just before xmas. She was waiting for all the kittens to go to there homes and send all the paperwork off all at once, and from what she said tonight both litters will be registered! No idea why she was charging £275 for one litter and £400 for the remaining kitten from the litter I had. Then with her pride and joy passing away and having the flu herself she just hadn't got around to it. She said you have up to two years to register the litter, and the sire was due to show this month, in which if he won he would have became a champion and therefore this would then show on my paperwork as she had waited.

So she has said she'll post it off next week!

How very sad :nonod: She didn't have any tests to find out what it was, but spoke to the breeder she got him from and the sibling etc are all ok. She said it may have been a heart attack or aneurism, but it was very sudden...

So hopefully I shall get the paperwork in the next couple of months


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

what breed is it? she should have a post mortom done i think if he died all of a sudden at a young age? i have no idea why she would sell a litter at 275 and one at 400, and reg both? all sounds odd really.


----------



## Drewa (Dec 26, 2010)

It is now a week since I emailed the breeder about Reuben's certificate (see earlier posts) - she has never taken as long as this before to reply to any queries so I am getting quite suspicious, though hoping things are ok as I thought she was a lovely straight person and if she isn't I'll know I'm not such a good judge of people as I thought! I'm going to try ringing her after over the weekend, but if I get no joy has anyone got advice if nothing is forthcoming? As I said in an earlier post she has written on my receipt that papers will be available "on collection" but it's now 7 weeks since I "collected" him.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Drewa said:


> It is now a week since I emailed the breeder about Reuben's certificate (see earlier posts) - she has never taken as long as this before to reply to any queries so I am getting quite suspicious, though hoping things are ok as I thought she was a lovely straight person and if she isn't I'll know I'm not such a good judge of people as I thought! I'm going to try ringing her after over the weekend, but if I get no joy has anyone got advice if nothing is forthcoming? As I said in an earlier post she has written on my receipt that papers will be available "on collection" but it's now 7 weeks since I "collected" him.


no reply? what about a phone call?


----------



## Drewa (Dec 26, 2010)

Like I said above, I am going to phone her this weekend - she works very odd hours driving all over the country with urgent medical stuff during the week so is really hard to get hold of, but doesn't work weekends. In any case, up to now she has always answered emails within a day or two.


----------

